# What was/is your favourite brand of cloth diapers, and why?



## shoeg8rl (Feb 20, 2015)

A friend of mine is having a baby and she plans to use cloth diapers. I'd like to give her some as a baby gift, but I'm not sure which brand to go with (it's her first, so she's not sure either). I've heard that many babies need newborn diapers before they can fit into the one-size type. Also, my friend lives down south, so I'd like something that's a bit cooler (as opposed to the woollen diapers). So, what would you recommend for newborn and one-size diapers? What brand did you prefer? I've heard good things about bumGenius. My friend is a single mother, so she'd prefer something that's easy to use and doesn't require a ton of extra effort.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I absolutely loved the workhorse diapers from Green Mountain Diapers when my DD was small. All cotton, so no strange washing requirements and go on just like a normal diaper (plus a cover). And they are just so darned cute!


----------



## secretwrestler (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't have specific brand I have just started to buy online I have 4 pcs as of now and looking forward to add some more


----------

